

Ask HN: Alternative to Google Docs/Drive? - Errorcod3

What is your free alternative to Google Docs&#x2F;Drive?<p>Main reason is security, and curious as to alternatives.
======
snehesht
Dropbox , Mega.co.nz , Copy.com ...

edit : sorry I mis-read your question. I think you're asking for drive space
with ability to edit docs on the drive itself right ?

one-drive does that, but if you're concerned about security maybe you get a
server and install microsoft office webapp server 2013.

~~~
Errorcod3
Yes looking at editing docs

------
alexnewman
Hackpad?

